# Expat Christian fellowship in Hurghada/El Gouna area?



## rell

Hi everyone,

I hope to be in Hurghada/El Gouna area for 4 weeks this July/August.

Does anyone know of any international Christian fellowship or house groups that meet in this area?

Thank you,

rell


----------



## Gounie

I will ask a friend who helps with El Gouna church for you.


----------



## rell

Many thanks Gounie. Much appreciated


----------



## Gounie

There is nothing happening in El Gouna at the moment. There may be a church service/mass in English during August. Rev. Adrian Saunders is planning a holiday for two weeks but the dates are not known. If something is organised he usually works with Customer Services in El Gouna to let everyone know. You can contact them by email [email protected] but they will not know anything at the moment.

Maybe you will find something in Hurghada?

This is an old website for the church: Home - The peoples Church in El Gouna


----------



## rell

Gounie -many thanks for all your help and info.


----------



## Gounie

You are welcome. Have you visited the Red Sea Monasteries? They are around 3 hours drive north from Hurghada/El Gouna:
Red Sea Monasteries - Lonely Planet


----------



## rell

Will check them out, thanks


----------



## Tracy Russell

Hi Gounie,

You seem very helpful on this site so I hope you don't mind me writing to you.
I'm a friend of Claire Gordon's and I haven't heard from her in a while and wondered if she was still in Gouna. I know sometimes she goes off travelling. If you know anything of her whereabouts I'd be very grateful.

A few of us from England visited Claire a few years ago and we loved Gouna. It sounds like you've really made a go of it there.

Many thanks for your time and I hope to hear from you.

Best wishes,
Tracy


----------



## Gounie

Hi Tracy, I am unable to send you a private message as you have only made one post. Hopefully the moderators will see this request and change the rules in this circumstance. I will send you a private message as soon as it is possible regarding Claire.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Tracy Russell said:


> Hi Gounie,
> 
> You seem very helpful on this site so I hope you don't mind me writing to you.
> I'm a friend of Claire Gordon's and I haven't heard from her in a while and wondered if she was still in Gouna. I know sometimes she goes off travelling. If you know anything of her whereabouts I'd be very grateful.
> 
> A few of us from England visited Claire a few years ago and we loved Gouna. It sounds like you've really made a go of it there.
> 
> Many thanks for your time and I hope to hear from you.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Tracy




Tracey I have passed on a message to you via the private message facility.. please have a look


----------



## MaidenScotland

Gounie said:


> Hi Tracy, I am unable to send you a private message as you have only made one post. Hopefully the moderators will see this request and change the rules in this circumstance. I will send you a private message as soon as it is possible regarding Claire.




I have passed on your message... we cannot change the settings for private messages


----------



## cairo1218

Hello; I plan to visit Egypt in July and I would love to fellowship with Christians. Does anyone have advice on how I can meet other Christians?


----------



## Hlgmoney

Gounie said:


> I will ask a friend who helps with El Gouna church for you.


I know that these are old posts but I am hoping to find an english worship service for christmas this year 2022. Any ideas?


----------

